

Create gifs of your mobile app - satjot
https://tapfame.com/appgifs/

======
natdempk
You might want to up the frame rate of the gifs, right now they seem kinda
laggy and don't show off animations very smoothly. Cool idea though, people
would use this if its easy to make them.

~~~
satjot
Thats the magic - we are making so easy easy to make the gifs that it'll be a
no brainer.

------
ericgoldberg
That's actually pretty cool. I hope the App Store allows animated gifs and/or
videos soon. Some apps really look good when their Core Animation subtleties
can shine through.

~~~
satjot
Thanks eric. We realize that gifs can get cumbersome and sometimes take a
while to load, but it's a good place to start.

